# Kitcolebay's thread



## kitcolebay

My name is Chris Luce and I've been a member on here since 04/12. In my short time on here I've started multiple threads about my vivs, frogs, and plants. I want to summarize some of them here and use this this thread to post any additions to simplify things.

Here are the links to a few of the previous ones-
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/81687-6ft-150-gal-first-time-palu-build.html
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/me...150-gallons-12-leucs-6-ft-2-months-later.html
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants/86271-finally-my-plant-list.html
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/beginner-discussion/86483-i-got-trouble.html
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/86632-couple-extra-tanks.html
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/87834-frog-closet.html
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/87664-new-additions.html

A little about me. I live in Lafayette, Indiana. I work for FedEx Freight. My wife works for FedEx Express. (Just might be able to discount some shipping when I'm over my head in baby Leucs!) Between my wife and I, we have 5 kids. Our 2 oldest are out of the house(or supposed to be). Here's my wife and our 3 youngest-








I'm very fortunate and happy man!

We also have 4 dogs, 2 cats, 5 parakeets, a saltwater tank, and a bunch of beautiful dart frogs! Here is a couple pics of "The boys" and saltwater setups-









Puppy all grown up









My 120 gallon FOWLR that I've since sold

















Our 55 gallon saltwater










I bought my first frogs at FrogDay 05/12 from AZDR. Here is a few shots of our Leucs-
Our first 6 babies









After 6 more babies added...feeding time









Growing up...or out









And their home










A few shots of our latest additions to the family-
Azureus









Cobalt









Costa Rican Auratus









Blue and Black Auratus









5 Bakhuis tads and 1 Powder Blue Tinc tad not pictured.

And their home, the "Frog Closet", the poor man's frog room










I'd like to say that this hobby as got me hooked! A few reasons(partially copied/pasted from another thread)...
-The GREAT community that makes up this forum and the hobby in general.
-The beauty and colors of the frogs(similar to saltwater fish in the fish hobby)
-The uniqueness of the hobby
-The constant learning involved
-The affordability (well...compared to saltwater)
-The possibility of breeding
-Did I mention, The GREAT community that makes up this forum and the hobby in general? I've met some really great people locally in Indiana, at FrogDay, and here on Dendroboard. There really is some very generous, kind, educated, and interesting people on here that keeps me logging in everyday!

I hope to be fortunate enough to stay in this hobby and this community for a very long time! I really do appreciate all the kindness and support and will do my best to help pass it along.

Thanks, Chris


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford

Great start to this thread Chris!! I can't wait too see your updates and to look back at this thread 5 years from now and see what it was like at the beginning. 
Proud to call you my friend.


----------



## kitcolebay

Thanks Jon! I sure appreciate that! Very glad I met you and can't thank you enough for your help and friendship! 

Well, with a new thread, I thought I should try to post another updated video. I still did it with my cell phone and I never do it justice! I really envy those that get spectacular videos of their vivs! One of these days I'll try it with an actual camcorder(but, I doubt it'll help my poor video skills).

I poured in their morning heap of dusted fruit flies(enough for 12) and gave it a shot. Like I said, not the greatest. This is after 5 months now...
video 2012 10 17 09 56 26 - YouTube

Thanks, Chris


----------



## Brian317

Looking good Chris!! Had a fun time hanging out at the show and the stop and go trip back home, LOL. Next time, no MCD for you!!! haha!

Take care buddy


----------



## eos

Chris! Glad you started this thread!


----------



## Styx

Amazing frog tanks and I love your dogs.


----------



## milkman

Very well said and I second this is a GREAT community.
Your sure going to have a lot of leucs soon.


----------



## Cfrog

Your tank is amazing. You have beautiful frogs.


----------



## fieldnstream

Very nice Chris...to echo what Jon said, this'll be cool to look back on in a few years and see how it all started!


----------



## kitcolebay

Thank you so much for all the kind comments. 

When creating this post, I was already amazed at how much has changed since my first posts. I've had a great time so far and looking forward to the journey ahead!

Sincerely, Chris.


----------



## Gamble

Great thread.
You & I have had some good conversations/exchanges since youve been here & i look forward to seeing what you come up with next. Good Luck!


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN

Great thread!
Your house sounds like mine...
I don't have the kids,but I do have 6 dogs,
3 cats,fish tanks,birds and frogs...lol


----------



## kitcolebay

kitcolebay said:


> There is one more that I'd still like to add in the near future, if possible. The Citronellas! It's the only one that my son spoke up about and said he wanted at the NARBC. Due to an unfortunate mishap with Paypal's system, my son ended up using his money to buy the frogs that my daughters really wanted. I'm always impressed with how great and generous of a kid/man he is(I may be a little biased). With all that in mind, then I'd like to surprise him by adding Cit's to the family if opportunity allows.


Yes...opportunity allowed!! 5 Citronellas are now paid for and awaiting shipping! PayPal resolved the issue this morning. Thankfully, a gentleman that I've already purchased from(and I'm very happy with) still had a few Cit's available! Shhh...don't tell my son!

I will be at what we'll call "full capacity". No more for quite a while! Remind me of this when I start talking about some in the next few months!!!

-Chris


----------



## kitcolebay

Well, my Leucs are still young(oldest about 8-9 months), but one has started calling! Even better, a sweet young lady came up to him and gave him a nudge! Still way too early, but awesome to see some courting.

3 of my 6 tads now have some back legs showing. Learning and preparing. (Thanks Jon for the continued advice!)

The home smells like Fall Festival this morning. I'll be baking magnolia leaves all morning/day until work calls me in. 2 stuffed garbage bags worth. 4 cookie sheets/gallons at a time. 

I'll be building another 20H viv this weekend. My daughter asked if she could help build this one. Absolutely! Hopefully, I'll be getting another 20H that needs repaired and a nice 30 corner viv w/stand within the next week. I think I'll see if my son wants to build the 30 as a small display viv for 2 or 3 of the incoming Citronellas. Another thought...do you think that a well built corner 30 would be too cramped or borderline acceptable for 5 Auratus? Either Coast Rican or Blue & Black.

Good morning! Hope you have a great Friday!

-Chris


----------



## eos

Chris, I'll be shipping your stuff out tomorrow so they should be there in time for your next builds.


----------



## kitcolebay

Thanks so much Riko! That's awesome! I'm really looking forward to it!

I'm excited that my air plants are doing so well and I was able to split off the first pup today. 

Did I mention how great this hobby is?!? The plants AND frogs multiply! All we have to do is keeping buying vivs to put them in! How cool is that?!?

-Chris


----------



## JPccusa

kitcolebay said:


> I'll be building another 20H viv this weekend. My daughter asked if she could help build this one. Absolutely! Hopefully, I'll be getting another 20H that needs repaired and a nice 30 corner viv w/stand within the next week. I think I'll see if my son wants to build the 30 as a small display viv for 2 or 3 of the incoming Citronellas. Another thought...do you think that a well built corner 30 would be too cramped or borderline acceptable for 5 Auratus? Either Coast Rican or Blue & Black.
> -Chris


Hey Chris, check out this thread about space: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/beginner-discussion/68047-recommended-space-needed-per-frog.html


----------



## kitcolebay

Thanks JP. I've read through that before and some others. I understand there are numerous variables for appropriately built vivs. There are some basic guidelines of so many gallons per so many frogs. Everything is dependent on the type of frog, dimensions, and layout. I also believe there are some that push the envelope a little bit when it comes to "optimal" gallons per frog. I'm new to Auratus and was hoping someone with some experience with them could tell me if it would be a huge no-no or "borderline acceptable". 
Ultimately, I'd love to give them each enclosures that border on too big rather than too small. Realistically, a lot of people just don't have the space with racks of 55's, but have 20's and such. I'd imagine I will divide my 5 auratus among several vivs. I was just hoping that someone might come along and reassure me that they'd be perfectly "happy" and healthy staying as a group in a 30. I was guessing that it wouldn't be the greatest idea. I definitely don't want to do something at the cost of the frogs.

-Chris


----------



## briley5

Very very nice. And such an inspiration to someone new to this like me. You have what all of us newbies to this hobby really want when we start out. Great job.


----------



## kitcolebay

A couple new additions I'm excited about!

Yesterday, this showed up...










*Thank you Riko!*

And then today, our Citronellas showed up! I already told my son...secrets like that are too hard to keep.

Nabors Cits










Stewarts Cit










And other Stewart Cit(the only no-spot)










*Thanks Pat!*

On Friday, I pick up two more Powder Blue tads! *Thanks Noah!*

After that, I *should* definitely be done! _Should_.

-Chris


----------



## eos

*should* ... lol!


----------



## kitcolebay

eos said:


> *should* ... lol!


Really! I *should*!  Why you laugh?!?


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford

kitcolebay said:


> Really! I *should*!  Why you laugh?!?


He's laughing cause we're all froggers...who are you trying to fool? We all know you're not done. You may take a break for a bit, but you're not done.


----------



## Brian317

Looks good! And yeah, this hobby is a lot like Pokemon....gotta catch'em all! LOL!!


----------



## kitcolebay

Rusty_Shackleford said:


> He's laughing cause we're all froggers...who are you trying to fool? We all know you're not done. You may take a break for a bit, but you're not done.


You're absolutely right! Far from done! Lol.

Just having to take a break from anymore new acquisitions. Don't want to get in over my head. Space is limited, and finances more limited. Lol.

You know I already have my next display viv planned. It's just having to wait until I (well, my wife and checkbook) think it's a better time. 

-Chris


----------



## eos

Haha... yup. I think we've all been there... "I've got a lot of frogs. I'm gonna stop now"

A few months later, we happen to go to a reptile show "just to look" ....then come home with something new.


----------



## kitcolebay

Oops! 

Has it been a few months yet? Picked up a couple more powder blue tinc tads yesterday (thanks Noah!). AND...today I ordered 5 microspot auratus! These are the ones my other daughter wanted. Lol.

-Chris


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford

kitcolebay said:


> Oops!
> 
> Has it been a few months yet? Picked up a couple more powder blue tinc tads yesterday (thanks Noah!). AND...today I ordered 5 microspot auratus! These are the ones my other daughter wanted. Lol.
> 
> -Chris


LMAO!!!! That didn't take long. That was a long 7 days wasn't it? lol
How are the Bahkuis tads doing buddy?


----------



## kitcolebay

It *WAS* a long 7 days!!! Now I have to start my count again! "I am a dart frog addict. It's been 1 day since my last frog purchase. I hope I have the strength. One day at a time."

I almost bought a few fine spot tads the other day...very tempting! They will stay near the top of my wishlist!

Bakhuis tads are doing great! They like hanging out with the powder blue tads. I now have them in tadpole condos(stacked 16/32oz. cups w/hole in the upper side).

-Chris


----------



## kitcolebay

Got some stuff done this weekend. 

I made a bunch more coco huts this weekend. The last batch sold very fast. I posted a classified to sell 63 more coco huts, surplus vitamins, leaf litter, and film canisters.










Built one more 20H viv. Very poor pic of it with the lights from the "frog closet" reflecting too much...










Also, a traditional terrarium put together as a grow out for plant cuttings (and some of my blue and black auratus) It's placed on my night stand for now with two corner windows to provide natural lighting. Again, poor pics. I'll try to get better pics tomorrow with the daylight coming in...










Inside shot with a fresh supply of dusted fruit flies...










Thanks, Chris

Oh, and partially influenced by a couple of fellow Indiana froggers, then I modified my UE order to include some Camo Auratus. (I gotta stop!)









Photograph by Michael D. Kern from The Gardens of Eden


----------



## Brian317

Wasn't me!  LOL

Those camo's look awesome. Gotta post up some photos when they arrive.


----------



## kitcolebay

I posted on another thread, but wanted to add it on here. My Leucs have company in their 150 now...a damselfly! I'm guessing he may have hitchhiked in on some moss. Not real sure. I love it though! Discovered it 3 days ago and it's still doing fine.










-Chris


----------



## hydrophyte

Oh man I wonder if that might be some kind of greenhouse damselfly. At the university there is a greenhouse with some kind of small tropical dragonfly established in one of the ponds. I think it just hitchhiked its way in there. It is really cool with a wingspan only about 2" and patterned wings. I have thought that it would be so cool to to keep a colony of those. Do you just see the one individual in there?


----------



## kitcolebay

So far, I just see the one. I'm really hoping to discover more! Any idea where I can get more? Lol. Like you, I think it'd be neat as hell to have a group of them hanging out by the waterfall. I don't mind tossing a few extra insects their way!

-Chris


----------



## kitcolebay

I now have two damselflies!  One appears blue(far right), one appears green(upper left), and they appear to be courting! Or maybe good friends. Hoping for more! Very cool hitchhiking addition!


















My very first tad OOW today! Powder blue tinc...Thanks Noah!










A better pic of my nightstand terrarium(Thank you Mike for some of the plant cuttings!)...










Thanks, Chris


----------



## hydrophyte

I bet that's a male and a female damselfly of the same species. That sure would be cool if you get a colony of those started. It seems likely that it could be some kind of tropical feral greenhouse damselfly that could make it in a planted viv.


----------



## Shinosuke

Those flies are spiffy. Are they eating FF's?


----------



## JPccusa

kitcolebay said:


> Got some stuff done this weekend.
> 
> I made a bunch more coco huts this weekend. The last batch sold very fast. I posted a classified to sell 63 more coco huts, surplus vitamins, leaf litter, and film canisters.


This begs the question, what are you doing with ALL the coconut?


----------



## jacobi

Damselflies in your terrarium. That's so cool...


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford

JPccusa said:


> This begs the question, what are you doing with ALL the coconut?


Pina' Coladas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## goof901

Shinosuke said:


> Those flies are spiffy. Are they eating FF's?


According to wikipedia, the larvae eat daphnia, mosquito larvae, and other aquatic organisms, and the adults eat flies, mosquitoes and small insects... So maybe they can eat FFs.


----------



## Brian317

Rusty_Shackleford said:


> Pina' Coladas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Chris is gonna be drunk for a while. LOL!

Have some coconut shrimp, coconut chicken, coconut topped ice cream, steaks with coconut topping with a coconut sauce...need I go on?


----------



## kitcolebay

goof901 said:


> According to wikipedia, the larvae eat daphnia, mosquito larvae, and other aquatic organisms, and the adults eat flies, mosquitoes and small insects... So maybe they can eat FFs.


Thanks for looking that up! I'm not exactly sure what they're eating. I assume they are finding something...they seem to be doing well. I do keep melos and hydeis in there, along with springs and isos. I'd imagine there is also some FF larvae always going in there too. 

I'm definitely eager to see if more surface over time. Hopefully, it isn't a short lived thing, but I wouldn't be surprised if it is.

Thanks, Chris


----------



## kitcolebay

Brian317 said:


> Chris is gonna be drunk for a while. LOL!
> 
> Have some coconut shrimp, coconut chicken, coconut topped ice cream, steaks with coconut topping with a coconut sauce...need I go on?


Sadly enough, I have been throwing all the coconut away. Last time, we kept just a little for the kids to try. I figure I'll be making more in the future. I'd like to find a good and tasty way to put some of it to good use.

Thanks, Chris

By the way, pina colodas and Almond Joys sound good! lol


----------



## whitethumb

woa!!!! awesome, talk about jumping head first in and not even getting your toes wet lol. its very addicting to say the least. glad to see your success


----------



## Shinosuke

I just read the same article as Goof, and yea damselflies need standing water to lay their eggs in. I also read that the eggs are sometimes laid in bromeliads, so maybe it's doable if you keep the broms full! The nymphs feed on daphnia and other tiny aquatic critters (that probably aren't present in your average brom) and would probably be eaten by tads, so they've got some challenges but I hope they do start breeding in there. 

If you take some other pictures or videos of the flies and that setup I wouldn't hate seeing them


----------



## kitcolebay

Christmas lights are up! Happy holiday season to everyone!










-Chris


----------



## kitcolebay

Picked up a split 55 from Brain317 this weekend. Getting ready for UE shipment this week.

Cleaned up...










Hardscape started...










Another shot...










A few random shots of my babies...

Powder blue a few weeks OOW...










Fresh OOW Bakhuis...










Cobalts...










And, as always, a shot of a couple Leucs...










My mom found some good moss and thought of me. Anyone have ID's or suggestions? I'll be doing some research on ID, requirements, and sterilization before considering to use it.


















Thanks, Chris


----------



## eos

Nice... I like the design flow of the split tank.


----------



## kitcolebay

Thanks Riko! 

I don't have much of an artistic eye, but I definitely wanted to "connect" the two sides together. Luckily I still had two cork tubes left that was about the same diameter to transition through the glass. My son is always a tremendous amount of help. He'd hold the two pieces while I'd look, and vice versa, until we found a placement/combination that we liked. I'm thinking I may use a plant to split on each side of the glass to help blend the two sides together too. 

I'm excited that my Microspot and Camo Auratus show up this week for this tank.

Thanks, Chris


----------



## fieldnstream

Lookin great bubba! That split tank is gonna be a stunner!


----------



## Brian317

Hey, now that is a nice tank...where did ya get it 

Lookin' good! Those auratus will be very happy in there and it already looks great. I should have done something like that when I had it....but oh well! Post up some photos when they come in!


----------



## kitcolebay

My new not-so-babies came in from UE today!

Microspot female #1










Microspot female #2










Microspot male #1










Microspot male #2










Camo female #1










Camo female #2










Camo male #1










Camo male #2










Note: In the pics, I saw the hair that got onto camo male #1. I immediately checked him and the hair was gone thankfully. I'll be checking them often enough to make sure it's still not around to cause them harm. Also, camo male #2 isn't as skinny as the pic looks. He was just stretching and trying to suck it in for the pic. They all look good and healthy. Relaxing & chowing down on some FF's after their journey.


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN

The new frogs are beauties!
Hmmm...I may need, yet, another viv...


----------



## eos

Those camo's are nice!


----------



## kitcolebay

Thanks! 

The camos were a very nice discovery! I love the colors on them! Some pics of them don't do them justice. The metallic green on cream is very cool!

The microdots weren't quite as "spotted" as I had hoped. Some pics have them looking pretty well polka-dot as the name implies. On these, their legs have a nice polka-dot, but the bodies seem more auratus-like on the patterns. Still beautiful frogs.

Very happy with them. Looking forward to getting their new home ready in the coming weeks. The next trick will be following through on my plan of mounting the split 55 above the TV.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford

Dude, I think those camo's are hot!!!!! The super blues I'm not so impressed with. I mean their cool, but not specatular in my eyes.


----------



## kitcolebay

A little more progress on my split 55. Still needs planted, seeded, and such. The plants shown are just a couple potted ones set in for the pic.










Thanks, Chris


----------



## kitcolebay

Thanks to Mr. Shackleford(a.k.a. Jon Houser) I know have 7 Santa Isabel tads!

Jon's came from Field Smith(thank you Field!). He dropped them off earlier today on his way to southern paradise! Thank you Noah for tad-watching!

-Chris


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Congrats on the tads Chris! I am meeting Jon here in a few min on his trip south for some tads and froglets. 

-Josh


----------



## kitcolebay

Split 55 pretty well done. Planted and seeded it today.  Whatcha think?










Thanks, Chris


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Looks good! Can't wait to see some inhabitants in there. 

-Josh


----------



## kitcolebay

Thanks Josh! The Camo Auratus is now in one side and the Microspot Auratus is in the other. They seem to love their new stomping grounds! (no good pics yet)

Pic of the new Santa Isabel tads...










Thanks, Chris


----------



## kitcolebay

Well, I've started up a Facebook page for our new family hobby/adventure... Coco Hut Dart Frogs. https://www.facebook.com/pages/Coco-Hut-Dart-Frogs/109024079259402?ref=ts&fref=ts (feel free to 'like' it if you wish)

It's been a while since I've posted on here. This evening or tomorrow, I'll try to post more of an update along with some pics(already on the FB page).

Thanks, Chris


----------



## Gamble

Looking good Chris.
Ive had convos with you on FB & never realized that was you! I guess I know now


----------



## kitcolebay

Like I said, it's been a while since I've updated.

I'm excited and looking forward to 5 beautiful Green Sips that I'll be getting when warmer shipping temps arrive. 

I recently got 4 more new aquariums to set up. Hope to start building those in the next few weeks.

In anticipation of the possibly numerous offspring that our 12 Leucs may produce, then I've been quietly busy starting a new family project... Coco Hut Dart Frogs. This isn't a "business" setup to breed frogs and get fat pockets. From everything I understand, that doesn't happen. As another member on here as mentioned, I do not want my hobby to turn into work. I love and enjoy these little beauties and want to keep it that way. The purpose of this is to have a family fun and practical way to share the hobby. A means of selling, trading, and maybe donating the offspring as a way to support the hobby. Like I've said before, this hobby is amazing...the frogs and plants multiply with proper care...just add glass boxes!

I kinda kicked off the Facebook page yesterday- http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/pages/Coco-Hut-Dart-Frogs/109024079259402
I've still got some work to do on it, but got the basics going. Please feel free to 'like' it and let me know if you have any suggestions!

Thankfully, Saddleback Hills Photography - Custom Photography - Seniors, Newborn, Children, Families and More (my mom) did a photo shoot with my babies a couple weeks ago. I'll add some of the photos below.

I also want to give many thanks and pass along Erik Wild of Wild Illustration HOME. I'm extremely thankful for the beautiful work he did making a logo for us!

Another cool thing about this amateur adventure, my VistaPrint order just came in today with t-shirts for the family. I've always wanted a t-shirt with dart frogs on it...how cool to get one with your own dart frogs for only $6?

I've been working on designing a website too when I've had time. It's not up and running yet. Hopefully I'll get more accomplished this weekend. It'll be CocoHutDartFrogs.com. Once again, it won't be a full online store by any means. I'm still quite a ways off from having any offspring to rehome. Just a fun project to sell frogs and, to support the name, probably coco huts.

Please let me know whatcha think.

Here's some of the pics(I'll just do one of each)...

















































































1 month old SI(tads pictured a couple posts up)...









Thanks, Chris


----------



## Brian317

^This is awesome Chris! Congrats and beautiful frogs buddy!


----------



## kitcolebay

Thank you very much Brian!


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN

Great pics!
Congrats and good luck with your family venture into "business!"


----------



## kitcolebay

Thanks Tim! It's been a lot of fun so far! I wanna make sure it stays that way!

I even got business cards yesterday for fun(500 for $10!...not bad). For "title", I put hobbyist...I want it to stay that way! Not businessman!









(Once again, website not up yet...still playing with it.)

Kinda cool or am I a fool?

-Chris


----------



## CTM75

Lafayette huh? I'm in Frankfort...maybe I have a new addict to trade plants with...


----------



## kitcolebay

Ah, very cool! Sending you a PM. 

-Chris


----------



## easternversant

I'm glad to see the pictures turned out well! Hopefully our information was at least somewhat helpful


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

Congratulations Chris!, those pictures and your frogs are gorgeous! Good luck with everything.

-Your sips are eating like pigs, and are excited for the adventure to IN . . hopefully the weather will be decent in a few weeks here!


----------



## kitcolebay

Well, website is close enough to publish for Coco Hut Dart Frogs! Just waiting on the web host and the name servers to get sorted out. It isn't listed under our domain name at the moment, BUT...
It's listed here... fundraiser (ignore the name!)

I'm sure it's going to require a little tweaking and I still have plenty more content I would like to add.

I'd really love to hear some serious criticism. Feel free to be harsh! I'd love to know what to work on, what should be reworded, so on and so forth.

Please let me know what you think!

Thanks, Chris


----------



## easternversant

Chris just fyi that link isn't working currently. It says the link doesn't exist on their server.


----------



## kitcolebay

Thank you! I just got it all sorted out this morning. It's where it's supposed to be now. Please try http://www.cocohutdartfrogs.com/ and let me know what you think!

Many thanks, Chris


----------



## kitcolebay

A little nudge. I haven't had much of a feedback or response yet(very thankful for the few that have). Not sure if I should take that as a good or bad thing.

Just to make sure it's clear. I'm not trying to drum up business. I have no frogs breeding yet and I won't be selling any for a long time. I've just been having fun preparing for the inevitable when our frogs start having offspring that I want to share, sell, or trade. I have coco huts on there that I plan on giving away with each frog.

Also, it's mentioned on the website, I'd like to have a list of businesses, websites, and individuals that I'd recommend for information, supplies, and frogs. I have no intention of being anyone's competition. Quite the opposite, I'm in it for the hobby and would love to share it. I would love to help promote other people and businesses who deserve it. I'm very thankful for everyone who has sold to me, kindly gave to me, or helped me along the way. The least I can do is to help return the favor. If for some reason, you do or don't want to be suggested, then feel free to send me a pm. There are already several that I consider friends and fellow hobbyists that I've got their blessings from. For example, the fine folks at Josh's Frogs, Mike Rizzo with Glass Box Tropicals, my buddy Jon Houser(Rusty Shackleford) with his up and coming business "A House of Frogs", and others. Lot of great people in this hobby!

_Please_, if you don't mind, take a minute to visit the website Coco Hut Dart Frogs and let me know what you think. Email listed on site isn't working quite yet. Any thoughts are welcome on here or through pm. Good, bad, and everything in between. Honest opinions would be great. Do you think this is a good thing or am I a complete fool?

Also, please feel free to visit the facebook page too. Coco Hut Dart Frogs | Facebook

Many thanks, Chris


----------



## kitcolebay

*Email listed on site([email protected]) is now working properly along with contact form.

Thanks, Chris


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford

Chris, your website looks great!!! I love the big photos of your frogs, they look awesome!!! As I well know putting together a website is not easy, you've done a phenomenal job my friend.


----------



## kitcolebay

Thank you so much Jon! That means a lot to me! I'm looking forward to watching yours develop and you'll always have my support! 

-Chris


----------



## kitcolebay

Excited to say that I'll be adding 4 Fine spot Leucs and 4 Varadero to the collection soon. Thanks to my good friend Brian Burris(Brian317)!

Those, along with 5 Green sips coming soon from RedEyeTroyFrog, then it's going to be Christmas 9 months early(or 3 months late)!

Thanks Brian and Troy!

-Chris

P.S.- I need a bigger house!!!


----------



## Brian317

Happy to help out and I know they are going to a loving home.


----------



## kitcolebay

Getting ready to build 5 more basic vivs in the next couple weeks.

I bought some more plants and supplies over the weekend. Heading to the store in the next day or two to get some more stuff. I'll be getting some supplies from NARBC next weekend (directly or indirectly). Then time to build! 

When it's time to plant, then I'll be working on trimming/rearranging some of the current vivs for cuttings. They could all use a little sprucing up.

Looking forward to more permanent homes for some of my new babies!

-Chris


----------



## cwade

Wow your viv's look pretty sweet man. I don't have an artistic eye at all when it comes to putting what where and how to make it awesome like some people.


----------



## kitcolebay

Oops! I did it again!

"I am an addict. It's been 0 days since my last frog purchase. Please give me the strength and willpower to refrain from more purchases in the near future."

Ok...now how I fell into temptation. I just bought 4 standard imi's and 6 intermedius imi's that I'll be getting on Sunday!

I'll also be getting my baby fine spot leucs and varaderos this weekend. Busy, busy, busy! And as Phil from Duck Dynasty says, "Happy, happy, happy!" Oh, and I suppose I should add..."Broke, broke, broke". 

-Chris


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Chris you are going to have a small army of frogs soon


----------



## kitcolebay

Thanks Josh! I think. Lol. 

I've said this before. I mean it this time. I'm at my limit. I think. I'm pretty sure. Ah hell, I have to be to. Maybe.  

(We'll see)

-Chris


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

Hopefully we can get those sips out to you before the end of the month...they're eating too many of my flies haha


----------



## kitcolebay

Lol! I'm ready when you are Troy! Weather is slowly getting better! Already ramping up my FF production for my incoming babies! Between this weekend and yours, I'll be adding 23 frogs to my growing family!

Oh, I found my first mass of jelly from my Leucs this morning! Just jelly, no eggs. I'm not sure if it's from females eating eggs or from their inexperience. I'm guessing it's since the're new and it was their first attmept. I'm still excited!

Thanks, Chris


----------



## kitcolebay

Building...

(updates probably next weekend)

-Chris


----------



## kitcolebay

Meanwhile...a couple shots of this evenings new arrivals...



















Cute lil' buggers! Love 'em!

-Chris


----------



## easternversant

Nice! How many frogs are you up to now Chris?!?! I love the green imitators, what line are they?

Sent from my RM-845_nam_vzw_100 using Board Express


----------



## kitcolebay

...uh, umm...82. 16 different species/morphs.

I'm done for a while. Really. At least that's what I keep telling myself and having to reassure my wife!

Can't help it! Love 'em! I'm hooked on the lil' buggers!

-Chris

Oh, the greens are Understory line.

The other new weekend arrivals that I'm very excited about are the fine spot Leucs and Varaderos. No pics yet. I got them as tads from a friend.


----------



## frog dude

kitcolebay said:


> I'm done for a while.


Heard that one before.


----------



## rahunt2

Wow, when I met you at the IDS meeting at Noah's house I think all you had was the leucs. Now you have many more frogs than I do. Glad to see your enthusiasm.


----------



## kitcolebay

Thanks Ryan! 

Yeah, I've gotten a little carried away! What can I say?...I'm hooked on this hobby! I find I like it so much more than saltwater aquariums. All the beauty, fraction of the price. I also find it very rewarding...watching the frogs and plants grow. Coming from a little bit of an aquarium background, then I find exciting to have pets that breed. Once again, another reason I've become so fond of this hobby is the many great members of the community. People from Frogday, NARBC, Dendroboard, and IDS. 

Seriously speaking, I do hope to behave myself and stop building more vivs(after this last hoorah I'm working on). I also don't plan on buying any more frogs for quite a while. I only plan on trading as a possibility. Wish me luck!

Looking forward to seeing ya at the next meeting!

-Chris


----------



## eos

frog dude said:


> Heard that one before.


Heard that like 10 times on this thread alone!

Haha. Keep 'em coming Chris!


----------



## frog dude

eos said:


> Heard that like 10 times on this thread alone!
> 
> Haha. Keep 'em coming Chris!


Yeah, well, who can blame him? It's the frogs fault for being so dang pretty! 

Chris, I need you to post LOTS of pics of the green sips when they arrive, and some more chazuta pictures wouldn't hurt.  Awesome collection!


----------



## kitcolebay

Thanks for the support guys!

A sneak peek at the last couple days progress...










-Chris


----------



## kitcolebay

Doesn't look like a huge leap of progress, but been pretty busy. I've been doing these 8 vivs and 3 more that go on a shelf above the 150.

-I added a little bit of cork to a few.
-Added a little more Great Stuff.
-Covered all the Great Stuff with Titebond/peat.
-Cut over 32 pieces of glass for lids.
-Cut and installed all the black trim.
-Added flaps to block the lights.
-Added contact paper to all the sides.










Whatcha think?

Thanks, Chris


----------



## eos

oooh fancy!


----------



## frog dude

kitcolebay said:


> Doesn't look like a huge leap of progress, but been pretty busy. I've been doing these 8 vivs and 3 more that go on a shelf above the 150.
> 
> -I added a little bit of cork to a few.
> -Added a little more Great Stuff.
> -Covered all the Great Stuff with Titebond/peat.
> -Cut over 32 pieces of glass for lids.
> -Cut and installed all the black trim.
> -Added flaps to block the lights.
> -Added contact paper to all the sides.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatcha think?
> 
> Thanks, Chris


That would be one epic display rack! Good work.


----------



## kitcolebay

Thank you! I feel it turned out pretty decent for trying to keep it to a minimal budget. All the tanks were $1/gallon. Initial lumber was only $28. Optional lumber(all the black trim and top shelf) was about $44. Light fixtures $40. All the lights(8-6500k T8 bulbs) $28. So, $260 for a rack of 8 vivs(plus ABG, eggcrate, and such).

I'm about to start the next task of pulling them all into the kitchen, putting ABG in them, adding plants, seeding them, and installing the lids. 

Along with that, then I'll be pulling all my other smaller vivs, pulling/cleaning cuttings from them, cleaning them up, and redoing some of their lids. 

Overhauling/establishing 20 vivs...should be a chore! Wish me luck! Lol.

Thanks, Chris


----------



## kitcolebay

Stayed up late last night. Here's what the new rack looked like when I went to work this morning. Pretty well finished...










-Chris


----------



## Gamble

Jeez man ... you've been a busy little bee lately.


----------



## easternversant

Soon you'll sell your bed and get one of those fold down mattresses that fit into the wall, just so you can have more space for vivs.... 

Sent from my RM-845_nam_vzw_100 using Board Express


----------



## kitcolebay

Gamble said:


> Jeez man ... you've been a busy little bee lately.


Lol. Yes sir, I have been! Still got some more work to go, but just about to a coasting point. I'm loving it!

Hopefully, in the next week or so, I may have all 23 vivs at a point that I'm happy with and all but 1 of them spoken for.

Easternversant, you KNOW I've thought about that already! And YOU have too!  Lmao! I've also thought about putting the bed in the closet and doing 4 walls of vivs! BUT, I do actually have a line I can draw! We'll wait until my son is in and out of college before I remove the bed! Thankfully, he likes the vivs and frogs and enjoys the scenery. When he's not home and I'm in the doghouse...then I really like my doghouse! I get to sleep in the frog room and watch all the activity!

By the way, I have thought of the next POSSIBLE step...converting the stand of my 150 like Josh's Dragonz to house 2 more vivs in the base! Lol! We're not going there...yet!

-Chris


----------



## easternversant

kitcolebay said:


> Easternversant, you KNOW I've thought about that already! And YOU have too!  Lmao! I've also thought about putting the bed in the closet and doing 4 walls of vivs! BUT, I do actually have a line I can draw! We'll wait until my son is in and out of college before I remove the bed! Thankfully, he likes the vivs and frogs and enjoys the scenery. When he's not home and I'm in the doghouse...then I really like my doghouse! I get to sleep in the frog room and watch all the activity!
> 
> By the way, I have thought of the next POSSIBLE step...converting the stand of my 150 like Josh's Dragonz to house 2 more vivs in the base! Lol! We're not going there...yet!
> 
> -Chris


I haven't thought about that! Probably exclusively because I'm self-limiting to one rack because I travel a lot.

Buuuuuuuuuut I'm getting (and by getting, I clearly mean renting) new digs in a few months and I'm getting a frog room! *Jiggity jig jig jig*


----------



## kitcolebay

Here's a quick, not-so-good, video tour of what my "frog room" looks like now.

Quick frog room tour. - YouTube

My split 55 Auratus tank is not in video.

The fan in upper left of rack is just temporary. I have an order in "my cart" getting placed later today for fans that I'll be installing in the ends to provide air flow across each of the lights and vivs. After that, I'll remove the white fan and place the viv from the desk back in its hole.


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Awesome Chris! That wasn't a bad video at all 
All the tanks are looking good!


----------



## kitcolebay

Thanks Josh!

Quite a few of the tanks are sitting empty at the moment. 7 of them.

-2 are reserved for Troy's Green Sips.
-1 for Fine Spots that are still tads.
-1 for Varadero that are still tads.
-At least 1 for grow-out viv.

I'm debating about whether to pull my most dominant male Leuc and a female to put in one. Allowing another couple male voices to be heard over loud-mouth "Riddler" and allow the female to lay eggs without threat of egg eating. Any thoughts?

Thanks, Chris


----------



## kitcolebay

Green Sips arrived (6 total)! Thanks Troy!

Here's a few pics of the beauties...










































My Favorite...









Thanks, Chris


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN

Those sips are sweet! 
You're probably gonna get sick of them pretty quickly,though...
When that happens, just send them to me!


----------



## kitcolebay

notEZbeingGREEN said:


> Those sips are sweet!
> You're probably gonna get sick of them pretty quickly,though...
> When that happens, just send them to me!


Thanks Tim! I wouldn't get your hopes up! Lol. I'd be happy to hook you up with some of their offspring if they choose to have some in a year or two!

Here's another shot that I couldn't resist...this is the 4 older ones in their viv. The two younger ones have their own for now.










-Chris


----------



## kitcolebay

A collage of our current collection...


*Fine spot photo courtesy of Brian Burris. Varadero photo courtesy of Understory Enterprises. Thank you!

Thanks, Chris


----------



## Keister

Those are some fantastic frogs! I really like some of those guys! Some really interesting patterns on some of those guys!


----------



## kitcolebay

Thanks Keister! I love 'em all!

-Chris


----------



## kitcolebay

Leucs first eggs.



-Chris


----------



## Keister

Awesome congrats!


----------



## kitcolebay

Here's my starter setup for tads/eggs. I found these stacking containers and installed a light in the base of my 150. Right now these will hold 48 16oz cups on each side. I can go with different lighting and rearrange the plumbing for pump and fogger/humidifier to add another 9 containers(54 cups) when the time comes. Look like it should work ok?



-Chris


----------



## Reef_Haven

Have you measured the temp in there when it is all closed up?
IMO it will be a little tedious to have to pull those all out every couple days to feed.


----------



## easternversant

I looked at those same containers, Wal-Mart I assume? I'd do a water test with all of those stacked because I felt those folding arms might be a little flimsy. The last thing you want is tadpole containers crashing and spilling out the tadpoles to have a floppy death


----------



## kitcolebay

Temps hold pretty steady around 70 degrees. I have a thermometer down there to keep track of it for a while. The stand is open on the back side and away from the wall, so it gets some air exchange. I'm only using one of the two fluorescent bulbs.

I preferred a plastic drawer system, but couldn't find any that with the appropriate dimensions and capacity. Open shelving would be great too, but unfortunately, I don't have a great amount of space to work with. I agree it might be a bit tedious, but considering my options, it was the best fit I can find.

As far as the sturdiness of it, I think it'll be okay, but I wouldn't swear to it. I stacked them in the store(yeah, Wal-Mart) to get measurements and put some pressure on them. They seemed to hold up just fine. For holding 6 16oz cups that are 3/4 full, then that's only 72oz. per tray. Time will tell and I'll be keeping an eye on them. I'll let you know if I discover any problems with them.

I'm definitely open to any better options others may have. 

Thanks for the input!

-Chris


----------



## Reef_Haven

kitcolebay said:


> They seemed to hold up just fine. For holding 6 16oz cups that are 3/4 full, then that's only 72oz. per tray. Time will tell and I'll be keeping an eye on them. -Chris


Yah, I believe that would be exponential for each lower level.
Those little arms aren't necessary. I stack my tads in containers 4 high as well without any problems.


----------



## kitcolebay

Had a great Indiana Dendrobatid Society(IDS) meeting yesterday. Good people, food, frogs, and more!

Fell to temptation(and thankful). Picked up 5 Variabilis tads and 2 Hawaiian Auratus. 

-Chris


----------



## kitcolebay

I've pulled eggs 4 times in the last few weeks from my leucs. Here's a shot of some of them developing...




Here's one of my fine spot leuc tad's after kicking out his front legs...



-Chris


----------



## kitcolebay

Last night I found the first attempt egg clutch from my Microspot Auratus and tonight I found the first attempt from some of my Azureus. 

I did a little updating to the website this evening. Please feel free to let me know what you think. 

For now, I pretty well eliminated the "store" portion of the site. I'm not looking to be a full provider. I just want a fun and efficient way to share my love of the hobby and the resulting offspring.

Please feel free to visit and 'like' our facebook page too! Would love to hit the simple '100' mark.  (Links to both listed in signature.)

Thanks, Chris


----------



## kitcolebay

Picked up a few more Fine Spot Leucs from Brian317 this weekend! http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/frog-classifieds/95317-fine-spotted-leucomelas-froglets.html

A couple quick pics upon arrival...




-Chris


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

Love them!


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Nice pickup Chris! I know I love my fine spots!


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford

I need some coco huts dude!!


Sent from my iPhone via Tapatalk


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

New too actually Chris!


----------



## kitcolebay

Lol! I still have plenty made up! 

I was already thinking about making many more since I have tads and eggs developing and will be giving away a free coco hut with each frog!

-Chris


----------



## kitcolebay

Slowly preparing for next display viv(s). 

Hutch(previously posted)...



Cork order just came in...



Preview of one side...



This is one side and the other side will be a mirror image (pun intended). Cork tube trees on each side, with several branches, then covered in broms, air plants, and moss.

The tube order isn't quite was I was hoping for, but I'm going to do my best to make it work. I had hoped and requested 2 pieces that were up to 36" long for my tree "trunks" and then a lot of SMALL pieces that were 6-10" range to use for "branches". They're all what I'd consider a solid medium or better. Can't complain too much though....definitely a lot of nice cork!

None of the wood will be exposed. I'm cutting and siliconing glass boxes for the bottom. The narrow portions in the corners will be covered in silicone and cork(partial trees). Along with a glass ceiling.

I'm hoping to have an effect of multiple trees with the two full trees, partial trees covering the corners and the mirrors giving it a lot of depth with the reflection.

Lastly, a flat screen TV placed in the middle for my daughters "entertainment center".

Thanks, Chris


----------



## kitcolebay

I do have a question for anyone who wants to weigh in. As far as moss goes, what would be suggested for placing in the crevices and draping off the branches. Sphagnum or Java maybe? So far, I have just used sheet moss on flat surfaces.

-Chris


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Hey Chris, sphagnum under the right conditions will come back to life real good.
Java is nice but once established is a very aggressive grower... It can smother other plants near by.

I have a couple other mosses I have tried and some others that have just sprung up on their own in the 180


----------



## JoshsDragonz

I can say that when sphagnum comes back to life it looks good. Oh and NEHERP's tropical moss works pretty good also...it grows as a longer stranded moss for me vs a short carpet.


----------



## Brian317

I'd go with neherp moss and stick it in the cracks. Worked great for me buddy and like Josh said, grows in nice, long strands.


----------



## kitcolebay

Added some more shelves today...



A couple other randoms...

Intermedius with wings of an angel



A day spent making more Coco Huts last weekend



-Chris


----------



## kitcolebay

This weekend's addition thanks to a certain Cubs fan...



-Chris


----------



## kitcolebay

Still waiting for LED's and fans to arrive for twin vert build.


----------



## Elphaba

Look at those fat little frogs! Love it! What are they? They're beautiful. =)

Best,
Ash


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN

Chubby little guys/gals...lol
Congrats!


----------



## Gocubs

Beautiful! Glad youre happy with them!!


----------



## kitcolebay

Thank you! They are well fed Tarapoto from GoCubs (Jo)!


----------



## Trickishleaf

Those Tarapoto are awesome.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford

I guess Cubs fans aren't all bad. Go Hawks!!


Sent from my iPhone via Tapatalk


----------



## kitcolebay

I posted a bunch of pics from last weekend. Mainly my Tincs. I left the Leucs, most of the Auratus, and the thumbs alone.

I'd like to get some opinions on what sexes they may be. 

Please feel free to browse the pics and toss in your 2 cents if you have any guesses on male/female!

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/105705-guess-sex-pic-heavy.html

Thanks, Chris


----------



## Bcs TX

I tried to help but you were an [email protected]
Good luck with your frogs.


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN

bcs tx said:


> i tried to help but you were an [email protected]
> Good luck with your frogs.


^^^^huh?...really?!?^^^^


----------



## kitcolebay

Bcs TX said:


> I tried to help but you were an [email protected]
> Good luck with your frogs.


I'm really confused. What did I miss? I was thankful for your post. 

The only thing I can figure is the situation that RedEyeTroyFrog posted on the other thread. If so, then that was poorly stated and/or misunderstood. 

My apologies. I'm very thankful for all the help and compliments!

-Chris


----------



## Gocubs

Just showed abby your thread and the rack in the bedroom... oh yea, she gave me the go ahead to build one because she doesint like the "metaly look" of bakers racks lol. Ill consider today a win.


----------



## kitcolebay

Lmao! Congrats!  Looking forward to watching your updates! Sorry I didn't do a build thread for it. 

-Chris


----------



## kitcolebay

Sorry I've been awfully quiet on the board lately. Some friends already know, but it's been pretty chaotic. My wife had back surgery in early July that has her off work until late September or so. Less than a week after her surgery, we unexpectedly had her dad pass away. So, not only can she not do too much moving around, but then she has a whole lot to do. Her dad had closed on the selling of his home just before he passed, so we had 30 days from then to completely clear out the house (left about 2 short weeks). It's been a nightmare, but I'm extremely proud of how strong my wife is...she's done fantastic considering the circumstances! I've been trying to work 12 hour days to help make up for the loss of income. I've been trying to do most of the household tasks. As a family, we've been busy as hell trying to take care of everything else that goes along with it all.

As far as the frogs... they're doing good. I try to give them a little TLC everyday, but not as much as I'd like to! We have about 60-70 tads on the shelves and about a dozen or so egg clutches at the moment. I try to put a post on the Coco Hut Dart Frogs facebook page every day or so. I definitely don't update the website as much as I'd like.

This weekend, I'm going to try and make the trip to see a friend who's been holding some Matecho's for me. I'm excited to add another Tinc to the collection. They were almost the first frogs I ever bought at Frog Day.

I've got most of the supplies in to build the twin vert display. Now it's a matter of time and getting higher priorities on the to-do-list done.

Great news! When time and $ allows, my wife gave her blessing to convert the garage into frog room/man cave...it'll be a long while. It's going to be a nightmare to do (it's packed at the moment from the previously mentioned reasons), but I'm looking forward to the possible outcome. Couch, recliner, TV, frogs...my space...oh yeah! 

Thanks, Chris

A few recent pics...


----------



## kitcolebay

Couple pics of the "frog room"...







Green Sip through dirty glass 



-Chris


----------



## dartboard

Awesome room. You have been busy! I hope your wife is feeling better and you guys have returned to a more "normal" life. Seriously, awesome frog room.


----------



## kitcolebay

dartboard said:


> Awesome room. You have been busy! I hope your wife is feeling better and you guys have returned to a more "normal" life. Seriously, awesome frog room.


Thank you very much! I've been trying to stay busy. I've just been a little busier than normal. I don't imagine I'll be able to rest on a weekend until sometime early next year...if I want to get done what I want to get done!  I'll pass the get-well's along to my wife. Thank you.

-Chris


----------



## kitcolebay

Construction is underway on the new frog room/man cave! 

I'll try to take some pics as I go and eventually do a more lengthy post, but here's a couple of the first steps.

Cut a hole in the wall and installed a window. Allows for a little daylight and a place to put the window air conditioner.



Of course, with the agreement from my wonderful wife, she said all my movies are to be moved out into the man cave. (I don't mind ) Lol. This is the other thing I've collected over the years.

Here's a pic from a couple years ago when the collection was a little smaller.



I had to design a way to store them while taking minimal wall space. You know... Gotta have room for vivs!  Here's what I came up with. It holds a little over 1500 movies. You're looking at 1450 movies. Don't look like much this way. My DVD towers...



Much more to come. Trying to squeeze in an hour or two, here or there, to get it done. It'll take me several months. Hope to have it completed and comfy before spring.

Thanks, Chris


----------



## Trickishleaf

Nice use of space Chris! 
Excited to see how your frog room develops.

Will you be changing the flooring?


----------



## kitcolebay

Trickishleaf said:


> Nice use of space Chris!
> Excited to see how your frog room develops.
> 
> Will you be changing the flooring?


Thanks Trickishleaf! By the way, love your frog room!

I have most of the supplies and furnishings in the garage and in the attic just waiting. 

- I have new carpet I'll be laying down.
- Paint for the walls and ceilings.
- Lumber and shelves for building racks, drawers, and shelving.
- New light fixtures.
- Heater and air conditioner.
- Couch and new recliner.
- New flat screen and surround sound. 
- Fridge and freezer.
- Cables/wires to run internet, satellite, and speakers.
- Even a new neon "Man Cave" clock. 
- Will also be making a custom fit, insulated blanket that will seal completely around the garage door.

As the plans stand now, it'll have...

- (12) 10 gallon vivs
- (16) 20 gallon vivs
- (2) 55 gallon vivs
- (1) 65 gallon hex viv
- & the 150 gallon viv

I may choose to do one less row of vivs in order to build more storage.


----------



## Trickishleaf

Fridge and freezer, check! That's definitely the most important part!

What kind of racks are you building? 


Glad you like mine! I love my tile floor, that's the reason I asked if you were changing the floor. If I were you, I'd try to lay a nice linoleum and put an area rug near the couch. 
I drop stuff all the time!

-jeffrey


----------



## Brian317

I agree with Jeffrey. A nice linoleum or even laminate flooring would be optimal (and possibly cheaper) than carpet. Plus it is SOO much easier to clean if (and when) you drop stuff! A nice large rug around the couch/recliner area with the rest hard flooring would be the best bet in my eyes! Lmk if you need any help...I'm close and love to do projects


----------



## kitcolebay

A couple small updates. 

Ceiling painted with popcorn texturing...



Beginning of rack #1 which will hold (8) 20's and (2) 55's...



-Chris


----------



## rigel10

Nice! I missed if you've isolated the frogroom and how. 
How did you paint the rack (the black one, a few posts back)? Paintbrush and paint?


----------



## kitcolebay

rigel10 said:


> Nice! I missed if you've isolated the frogroom and how.
> How did you paint the rack (the black one, a few posts back)? Paintbrush and paint?


Thanks Rigel10! The frog room is currently in a small bedroom. We're now sealing off the garage and converting it into the frog room/man cave. A friend mentioned 'Frog Cave'...I like it. This will provide more room for the frogs and a place for me to relax, watch, and listen.

I'll be building 3 'racks'. One will be the black one you mentioned, there will be another just like it (and directly beside it), and then the one framed in the previous pic. They will house (8) 10's, (16) 20's, & (2) 55's. Free standing, will be a 65 hex and a 150 gallon. The TV will be placed in a mirrored hutch that will have vert displays on each side (pictured below). 

I didn't paint the black rack, but trimmed it out with black shelving cut into appropriate pieces.



Thanks, Chris


----------



## xTimx

Swwwwwweeeeeet!!! Good job man!! Hurry up and finish already dang it! Haha jk

Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk 4


----------



## kitcolebay

xTimx said:


> Swwwwwweeeeeet!!! Good job man!! Hurry up and finish already dang it! Haha jk
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk 4


Thanks Tim! Doing what I can, when I can. I say I hope to have it done by spring, but in reality I'd love to have it done much sooner! 

-Chris


----------



## rigel10

Thank you. I look forward to seeing the finished 'Frog Cave'.


----------



## kitcolebay

'Frog Cave' progress this weekend...

-Primed
-Painted (2 coats)
-Light fixtures replaced
-Blinds & curtain hung
-Trim put around attic door
-Shelves put up (west wall)
-Counter/workbench started (west wall)

Taking today off to take the family to the Covered Bridge Festival

-Chris


----------



## JoshsDragonz

It's getting there!


----------



## kitcolebay

A sneak peek at the non-frog wall of the 'Frog Cave'. Used it for the first time to make cultures late this evening.



Couldn't resist having a sign made at the 'Covered Bridge Festival' today. Not the best, but it's something. Lol.



-Chris


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Looking good man! Can't wait to see all the tanks in there


----------



## kitcolebay

The white on blue has a lot of contrast to it, but that will be the only wall with white shelves and such. It's the wall that has the fridge and freezer. The rest of the room (frog racks) will be black trim and shelves. A little Azureus coloring.  Lol. Hope it turns out well.

Thanks, Chris


----------



## Trickishleaf

kitcolebay said:


> A sneak peek at the non-frog wall of the 'Frog Cave'. Used it for the first time to make cultures late this evening.
> 
> 
> 
> -Chris


Is that your wife's repurposed Keurig?!😜

Looking good!


----------



## rigel10

Coffee for the flies?


----------



## kitcolebay

Trickishleaf said:


> Is that your wife's repurposed Keurig?!😜
> 
> Looking good!


Yep! She got the latest and greatest Keurig while I get that one for my purposes. Hot water for the cultures every Sunday plus the added versatility of having coffee, tea, hot chocolate, and whatever else available for any guests. 

-Chris


----------



## eos

Haha.. nice. I also use my keurig for my cultures.


----------



## kitcolebay

Shirts came in today.


----------



## Azurel

Sweet....look good bro....the thank was supposed to be like.

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## kitcolebay

Azurel said:


> Sweet....look good bro....the thank was supposed to be like.
> 
> sent from my Galaxy S lll


Thanks!

I did the same thing recently with those damn Tapatalk icons. It's not real clear what is a 'like' and what is a 'thank'.  Now I wait to get home to do any clicking. 

-Chris


----------



## kitcolebay

Need some help.  

Anyone an experienced electrician or could point me to one? Turns out that we've got too many things requiring juice in the garage now (the new frog room). Lights, heater, fridge, freezer, TV, etc. 

I need more power! 

Thanks, Chris


----------



## kitcolebay

Knock on wood. 

Problem adjusted and hopefully corrected.  Electrician already came by for a free consult. Suggested a DIY fix before having to hire him. Very nice and very appreciated.  I upgraded the breaker and got some of the pull on a different circuit. Running like a dream. Room is lit up and warm! 

-Chris


----------



## Kas

Wow! I want to be reincarnated and come back as one of your frogs!
Your tank is truly and inspiration!


----------



## stickingtotincs

LOVE the tanks! Great job


----------



## kitcolebay

Thanks Kas and StickingToTincs! 

-Chris


----------



## kitcolebay

Some pics from this weekend...

Some of our tads-



A few new arrivals-

Vittatus-



Green Sirensis (poor photo)-



Orange Terribilis-



Glimpse of 'Frog Cave' in progress-



Thanks, Chris


----------



## Trickishleaf

Looking awesome Chris! I like how clean your racks look. =)


----------



## ecichlid

I just might tell you I got kicked out of my house, just so I could sleep on that couch for a night or two!


----------



## kitcolebay

Thank you very much!

I still have to trim up the racks, put on light covers, build my tad system, and much, much more.

I planning on getting in *lots* of trouble so I get sent to the couch! 

Thanks, Chris


----------



## JoshsDragonz

It's all coming along great man! It's going to look awesome!


----------



## easternversant

Wow. That last pic....geez! (I mean this in a good way)


----------



## eos

Frog Cave looks amazing so far.


----------



## rigel10

It's hard to watch TV with so many spectacular vivs around.


----------



## kitcolebay

Thank you so much everyone! 

I'm trying to do what I can when I have the time. An hour or two, here or there, and some time on the weekends. Trying to get all the tad drawers built this week. Finished cutting the last of the wood late last night and assembled 11 of the 18. I can't believe I got off work at a decent time this evening. Time to give some TLC to all of our fine frog friends!  After that, I hope to finish assembling the drawers. That will leave drilling, painting, and installing hardware.

Thanks again, Chris


----------



## kitcolebay

Small update...

Here's the garage door cover we made last weekend (excuse the mess)...



It has R-19 insulation laid as the batting and 2" industrial velcro holding it tight around the edges. Still needs the finishing touches.

The lumber before assembly...



and some of the 18 drawers I finished assembling this evening...



Next is to paint the fronts, install hardware, and lay drawer liners. Hoping to have the completed project (rack of drawers) to show this weekend.

Thanks, Chris


----------



## kitcolebay

Tadpole drawers pretty well completed. 



Each drawer holds 26 tadpole cup(16 oz) and there's 18 drawers for a 468 total capacity.



A little extra touch to it.



I'm loving this so much better than having them on shelves. Each drawer is built with the full extension slides. This allows all the tads to be viewed, fed, and maintained hands-free. Still on the to-do-list, with the parts on the workstation, is to install the ceiling spotlight directly above to shine down on the open drawer.

-Chris


----------



## FroggyKnight

….468….that is a lot of tads. I think you have enough room to last a little while Good luck filling that behemoth!


----------



## kitcolebay

Christmas came early for the frog cave. 4 new 20's (3-high & 1-long) to finish filling out the racks. Ten more 10's for froglet growouts. 



My next project is to convert my old workbench into my froglet setup. I already have several sterilite type tubs and a 10 going. I like the 10's much better for the height and visibility. What is everyone's preferred choice of substrate for growouts? ABG, sphagnum, or other? I'm thinking ABG with some of my ABG springtail cultures mixed in for a good start or Sphagnum since it's inexpensive and readily available at Lowe's. Turface has also been mentioned as a great growout substrate.

-Chris


----------



## kitcolebay

Some pics from today...

The progress on the froglet growout rack...



One of our New River Tincs...



A piece of driftwood Bailey and I went hunting for last weekend...



The latest addition to our family! Just picked him up this morning.  Meet "Dee", our 5 week old Saint Bernard puppy...



Thanks, Chris


----------



## kitcolebay

A few more random shots...

New lights installed to light up between towers...



New light to shine on open tad drawers (plan on switching bulb to LED spotlight)...



New River Exo (with fish hiding)...



and one of our random signs...



-Chris


----------



## kitcolebay

A quick summary of the Frog Cave- http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/144170-frog-cave-pic-heavy.html

A couple recent pics of some Cobalts and Vittatus. Slowly working on more pics.









-Chris


----------



## kitcolebay

Couple New River Tinc pics...


----------



## Cfrog

Ok and just when I thought I was happy and didn't need any more frogs....THEN there were New Rivers....lol

Oy Im a tinc girl all the way


----------



## kitcolebay

rain dart said:


> Ok and just when I thought I was happy and didn't need any more frogs....THEN there were New Rivers....lol
> 
> Oy Im a tinc girl all the way


I know you love the Green Sips...


----------



## Cfrog

Are Ours related?


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

They are !


----------



## Cfrog

His are older though, lol. I was just looking back in the thread to verify it...

Thanks Chris for the awesome pix. & thanks Troy for some awesome frogs!


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

Yeah he got his back in March or April from me and they were like 7 months old at that point, so significantly older than yours


----------



## kitcolebay

Hoping Midwest weather cooperates tomorrow. My son and I have a road trip planned! 

Meeting 6 fellow froggers in different places and different times...

-Leaving town with #1's gecko and some of my frogs.
-Stopping by the Indy Show on our way through.
-Meeting #2 in Indy, trading the gecko for some frogs for #1.
-Meeting #3 in Columbus to pick up quite a few frogs I bought.
-Meeting #4 near Louisville to trade some intermedius for some Orange Galacts. I'm also picking up a beautiful bearded dragon for #6.
-Also meeting #5 south of Louisville to buy some Yellow Galacts and trade a Cobalt. Oh, and bringing back a few more frogs for #1.
-Stopping by a friends (#6) near Indy to see his new from room, deliver his bearded dragon, and to pick up a probable pair of Varadero with viv.
-Then back to town to deliver #1's frogs.
-Finally home with my new...

-Standard Imitators (4 or 5)
-2 or 3 Vanzos (Very excited!)
-5 Orange Galacts
-6 Yellow Galacts
-Probable Varadero pair

Whew! Follow all that?

REALLY hoping weather cooperates!


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

Dude that's RIDICULOUS!


----------



## kitcolebay

RedEyeTroyFrog said:


> Dude that's RIDICULOUS!


As my daughter would say, "I know, right!?!". 

-Chris


----------



## Brian317

I love this NBA style trade we have going on tomorrow! (I'm #6) 

It'll be good seeing you tomorrow! Don't forget the Turface!!!


----------



## InvertaHerp

kitcolebay said:


> Thanks JP. I've read through that before and some others. I understand there are numerous variables for appropriately built vivs. There are some basic guidelines of so many gallons per so many frogs. Everything is dependent on the type of frog, dimensions, and layout. I also believe there are some that push the envelope a little bit when it comes to "optimal" gallons per frog. I'm new to Auratus and was hoping someone with some experience with them could tell me if it would be a huge no-no or "borderline acceptable".
> Ultimately, I'd love to give them each enclosures that border on too big rather than too small. Realistically, a lot of people just don't have the space with racks of 55's, but have 20's and such. I'd imagine I will divide my 5 auratus among several vivs. I was just hoping that someone might come along and reassure me that they'd be perfectly "happy" and healthy staying as a group in a 30. I was guessing that it wouldn't be the greatest idea. I definitely don't want to do something at the cost of the frogs.
> 
> -Chris


I'm sure this is much too late, but I had 5 (now 4, one died) living very happily in a 30 gal viv.


----------



## kitcolebay

InvertaHerp said:


> I'm sure this is much too late, but I had 5 (now 4, one died) living very happily in a 30 gal viv.


Thanks Invertaherp! Yeah, I'm way past that now.  Lol.

Thanks, Chris


----------



## FroggyKnight

kitcolebay said:


> Hoping Midwest weather cooperates tomorrow. My son and I have a road trip planned!
> 
> Meeting 6 fellow froggers in different places and different times...
> 
> -Leaving town with #1's gecko and some of my frogs.
> -Stopping by the Indy Show on our way through.
> -Meeting #2 in Indy, trading the gecko for some frogs for #1.
> -Meeting #3 in Columbus to pick up quite a few frogs I bought.
> -Meeting #4 near Louisville to trade some intermedius for some Orange Galacts. I'm also picking up a beautiful bearded dragon for #6.
> -Also meeting #5 south of Louisville to buy some Yellow Galacts and trade a Cobalt. Oh, and bringing back a few more frogs for #1.
> -Stopping by a friends (#6) near Indy to see his new from room, deliver his bearded dragon, and to pick up a probable pair of Varadero with viv.
> -Then back to town to deliver #1's frogs.
> -Finally home with my new...
> 
> -Standard Imitators (4 or 5)
> -2 or 3 Vanzos (Very excited!)
> -5 Orange Galacts
> -6 Yellow Galacts
> -Probable Varadero pair
> 
> Whew! Follow all that?
> 
> REALLY hoping weather cooperates!


WOW. I wish my day was going to be that exciting! Instead I'm gonna be cleaning gecko tanks all day long. Not quite so fun as picking up frogs....

Are those your first vanzos? If so, you are not going to be disappointed!!! I love mine and they are definitely some of my favorite frogs


----------



## FroggyKnight

Oh yeah, I'm very jealous of every frog your picking up


----------



## kitcolebay

FroggyKnight said:


> WOW. I wish my day was going to be that exciting! Instead I'm gonna be cleaning gecko tanks all day long. Not quite so fun as picking up frogs....
> 
> Are those your first vanzos? If so, you are not going to be disappointed!!! I love mine and they are definitely some of my favorite frogs


Thanks! I'm very excited! 

Really excited about the vanzos! They are my first and I hope I'll be able to add a couple more in the next year if opportunity allows. They've been on the wish list for quite a while.

Chris


----------



## kitcolebay

Sunday's road trip with my son, Bailey, went great!  We spent the day meeting up with 6 excellent froggers from Ohio, Kentucky, Tennessee, and Indiana! A terrific bunch of guys.

Bailey bought his first frogs, Orange Terribilis tadpoles, for his 55 gallon vivarium that he'll be working on this winter. 

We also brought home some wonderful additions to our Frog Cave!
-6 Yellow Galacts
-5 Orange Galacts
-2 Vanzos
-4 Standard Imitators
-1 Green Sirensis
-A Probable pair of Varadero in a 10 gallon vert
-Quite a few cultures. Springtails, Orange Isopods, and Bean Beetles.

Many thanks to Wes, Michael, Fred, James, Josh, and Brian! 

-Chris


----------



## Brian317

Was nice to see you today! Thanks for being the mule of this operation!!!


----------



## kitcolebay

Some recent pictures from some of the collection. Okay, a lot of pictures. 

The new additions from this past weekend: Orange Galacts, Yellow Galacts, Standard Imitators (not pictured), Vanzos, a Green Sirensis, and a probable Varadero pair (with vert).

Varadero





Matecho





Green Sirensis





Yellow Galact





Santa Isabel




Fine Spot Leuc





Vanzo





Orange Galact




Highland Variabilis



10 gallon vert viv with probable Varadero pair from Brian317


----------



## FroggyKnight

That looks like an amazing frog pickup! I really, really need to cut my collection down before I get anything else, but your pictures are making it very hard to resist the urge…

My favorite frogs you got would probably be the lamasi, varaderos, fine spot leucs, vanzos and variabilis. Luckily, most of these I already keep or are already on my wanted list


----------



## kitcolebay

FroggyKnight said:


> That looks like an amazing frog pickup! I really, really need to cut my collection down before I get anything else, but your pictures are making it very hard to resist the urge…
> 
> My favorite frogs you got would probably be the lamasi, varaderos, fine spot leucs, vanzos and variabilis. Luckily, most of these I already keep or are already on my wanted list


Thanks! I'm very excited about the recent additions. I'm keeping myself limited now.  The 'Frog Cave' will have a total of 34 vivs (ranging from 10 to 150), plus (12) 10-gallon setups for growouts. I believe I currently have 28 species/morphs. The last 6 I'll have to be real selective about. 

-Chris


----------



## EPI

Chris, thanks for stopping at my place....my cobalt is very happy now!


----------



## kitcolebay

EPI said:


> Chris, thanks for stopping at my place....my cobalt is very happy now!


Ah, very good deal! Glad to help Fred! 

It was a pleasure to see your frog room. Beautiful place!

-Chris


----------



## KDuraiswamy

Those are some beautiful frogs and _amazing_ pictures.


----------



## kitcolebay

Sincerely, Chris


----------



## kitcolebay

I was excited to see my Varadero transporting for the first time this morning. I also spotted the first egg clutch from my vents a few days ago. 



-Chris


----------



## kitcolebay

(For those of you that noticed the 'parody' post, it was removed for understandable reasons. You may now find it at the facebook link in the signature if you're interested.)


----------



## kitcolebay

Some recent pics...

Standard Leuc



Imitator 'Standard'




'Camo' Auratus




'Bakhuis' Tinc




My son's fresh OOW Orange Terribilis




One of my 7 month Orange Terribilis



Fresh OOW 'Microspot' Auratus (including an albino)



Thanks, Chris


----------



## kitcolebay

Couple new additions coming that I'm very excited about! 

A group of 5 'Table Mountain' Tincs. Pic and offspring courtesy of Bill Finley.



A probable pair of R. Benedicta 'Pampa Hermosa' coming in from Understory Enterprises this month. Pic borrowed from Peruvian frog import.



More beauties expected around May! 

-Chris


----------



## kitcolebay

A slew of pics from some great new additions picked up at NARBC this past weekend...

4 more Vanzo's



A pair of Baja Huallaga



Bailey picked up 5 Chazuta



A pair of Banded Imitators



Lots of plants!



Some supplies



Quite a few pieces of awesome Universal Rock (pic doesn't do it justice)



Some great door prizes won at the Chicagoland Frogger Social




Also, some shirts to display that are posted on the Frog Cave thread. 

Thanks, Chris


----------



## fieldnstream

Looks like you got some awesome new stuff bubba! Countin the seconds till those Pampa Hermosas get there?


----------



## kitcolebay

fieldnstream said:


> Looks like you got some awesome new stuff bubba! Countin the seconds till those Pampa Hermosas get there?


Thanks Field! (Roughly 36,000 seconds )


----------



## Brian317

Looks fantastic bud! Those banded imis looked amazing in person. Let me know when the rebuilding/planting party is! Haha


----------



## Gamble

Very nice pickups Chris. 

Your collection is getting to be quite large!
How Many More tanks do you have left to fill?


----------



## KeithS

Nice additions Chris, It was great to meet you and Baily last weekend. I heard you picked up some more Green Sips,or was that just a story?


----------



## kitcolebay

Thanks Nick. When I finish the last of the vivs, I'll be at 38 vivs total. About 34 are spoken for now, but not all received yet. I have the benedicta today (pics later), fantastica, Koetari river, southerns, and table mountain tincs coming. 

Keith, it was a pleasure meeting you too. What a beautiful home and collection! Quite envious. I posted pics of the green sips from you on Facebook, but I didn't get them posted on here yet (different computer). I need to get that done. I didn't buy any other green sips this weekend other than yours. I'll have two groups now with yours and the ones I have from Troy. Thanks again!


----------



## kitcolebay

Here's the one of the three new Green Sips I picked up this last weekend. Thanks Keith!


----------



## kitcolebay

One of the Benedicta 'Pampa Hermosa' from today's UE arrival. 




Thanks, Chris


----------



## dgibbons1

Get them breeding!! They are on my list for sure!


----------



## kitcolebay

A lot of hard work done has now been undone in a matter of a few hours. My first viv, the 150 gallon Leuc setup, is now empty.  Getting ready to move it and rebuild it. It's finally going to be making the trip to the Frog Cave.  Sad and exciting at the same time. 

-Chris


----------



## Trickishleaf

But now you have way more experience, and so much potential!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kitcolebay

My apologies for the lack of updates on here lately. I tend to post updates a little quicker and easier on the facebook page. Still in the middle of a few projects. 

In the meantime, a gentleman (who's on this forum) has been working to compile a list of frogs that people are working with within a 150 mile radius of Chicago. Here's what my list looks like now. I figured I'd share.

Adelphobates galactonotus 'Orange'
Adelphobates galactonotus 'Yellow'
Dendrobates auratus 'Blue & Black'
Dendrobates auratus 'Camo'
Dendrobates auratus 'Costa Rica'
Dendrobates auratus 'Hawaiian'
Dendrobates auratus 'Microspot'
Dendrobates leucomelas 'Fine Spot'
Dendrobates leucomelas 'Standard'
Dendrobates tinctorius 'Citronella'
Dendrobates tinctorius 'Cobalt'
Dendrobates tinctorius 'Matecho'
Dendrobates tinctorius 'Powder Blue'
Dendrobates tinctorius 'Azureus'
Dendrobates tinctorius 'Bakhuis'
Dendrobates tinctorius 'Green Sipaliwini'
Dendrobates tinctorius 'New River'
Dendrobates tinctorius 'Table Mountain'
Dendrobates tinctorius 'Koetari' 
Epipedobates anthonyi 'Santa Isabel'
Phyllobates terribilis 'Orange'
Phyllobates vittatus
Ranitomeya benedicta 'Pampa Hermosa'
Ranitomeya fantastica 'Copperhead'
Ranitomeya imitator 'Chazuta' (Bailey's)
Ranitomeya imitator 'Baja Huallaga'
Ranitomeya imitator 'Banded'
Ranitomeya imitator 'Intermedius'
Ranitomeya imitator 'Standard'
Ranitomeya imitator 'Tarapoto'
Ranitomeya imitator 'Varadero'
Ranitomeya sirensis 'Green'
Ranitomeya vanzolini
Ranitomeya variabilis 'Highland'
Ranitomeya ventrimaculata


----------



## rigel10

Gosh, there are more frogs in Chicago than in Amazon! Lol!
Nice job!


----------



## kitcolebay

Sorry, I didn't clarify that very well. That's just my frog list. Eric is working on collecting each froggers list within a 150 mile radius of Chicago so 'local' froggers have easy access to know who's working with what in the area.


----------



## kitcolebay

I'm looking to start something new beginning on September 1st. I've mentioned this briefly before. It'll be on a trial basis and subject to change as needed. I'm posting now to allow time to modify and refine the guidelines/restrictions. Any suggestions and thoughts would be greatly appreciated.

Here's what I have so far...

"Leucs for Little Ones" -
2 young Leucs for free to any family that has a child interested. Shipping not included. Pickup available.

- These are meant to be for the children. Not the parents. It's main focus is to bring the family together and allow an enjoyable activity/hobby for parents to educate their children. With this in mind, then the first condition is...
- A written request must be submitted by the child. It can be done in any way, including Crayola. 
-This is for children 16 and under. 
- Only one offer per household.
- The proper research must be done ahead of time.
- The family must have the basic understanding and ability to feed the frogs (fruit flies and cultures).
- A photo must be posted or submitted to show that the family has already built an appropriate home (vivarium) for the frogs.

Ultimately, I'd be tickled if I had letters from children covering the fridge in the Frog Cave and follow-ups of how much the family has enjoyed watching their Leucs grow up.

Obviously, there's a fear of the program or frogs being abused. Anyone that does not appear to have the best interest of the children or the frogs in mind, will be refused. Any abuse of the program will result in its termination.
This is an absolutely wonderful hobby. The frogs are fascinating and unique. It'd be my pleasure to help share these beautiful creatures with young minds and dedicated parents. 

Thanks, Chris


----------



## kitcolebay

Some recent pics...

Benedicta 'Pampa Hermosa'



Green Sip



Chazuta



Koetari 



Table Mountain



Baja Huallaga



Banded Imitator



Copperhead Fantastica



Lemur Leaf Frog



Mourning Gecko



-Chris


----------



## rigel10

I like your pics. Sure you have a good camera and photogenic frogs, but I like the white background with the green of some cuttings or the brown of a few leaves.


----------



## VisionVoid

kitcolebay said:


> Banded Imitator


I love this one. Beautiful little frog!


----------



## Brian317

I need to hire Chris to come over and take some photos for me 

Awesome shots as always!


----------



## ecichlid

Brian317 said:


> I need to hire Chris to come over and take some photos for me


 I hear he will work for frogs.


----------



## kitcolebay

ecichlid said:


> I hear he will work for frogs.


----------



## Psybahchick

kitcolebay said:


> I'm looking to start something new beginning on September 1st. I've mentioned this briefly before. It'll be on a trial basis and subject to change as needed. I'm posting now to allow time to modify and refine the guidelines/restrictions. Any suggestions and thoughts would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Here's what I have so far...
> 
> "Leucs for Little Ones" -
> 2 young Leucs for free to any family that has a child interested. Shipping not included. Pickup available.
> 
> - These are meant to be for the children. Not the parents. It's main focus is to bring the family together and allow an enjoyable activity/hobby for parents to educate their children. With this in mind, then the first condition is...
> - A written request must be submitted by the child. It can be done in any way, including Crayola.
> -This is for children 16 and under.
> - Only one offer per household.
> - The proper research must be done ahead of time.
> - The family must have the basic understanding and ability to feed the frogs (fruit flies and cultures).
> - A photo must be posted or submitted to show that the family has already built an appropriate home (vivarium) for the frogs.
> 
> Ultimately, I'd be tickled if I had letters from children covering the fridge in the Frog Cave and follow-ups of how much the family has enjoyed watching their Leucs grow up.
> 
> Obviously, there's a fear of the program or frogs being abused. Anyone that does not appear to have the best interest of the children or the frogs in mind, will be refused. Any abuse of the program will result in its termination.
> This is an absolutely wonderful hobby. The frogs are fascinating and unique. It'd be my pleasure to help share these beautiful creatures with young minds and dedicated parents.
> 
> Thanks, Chris



What a wonderful idea. A program like this would be so rewarding for everyone involved. I certainly know if something like this was available when I was a kid, I would have been hooked on the hobby a long time ago. Instead I'm just now starting my obsession (with my two microspots from you at the NAE). 

It would be awesome to see posts with the letters and follow-ups you get from the kids. How are you going to advertise this opportunity? Would children qualify if their parents already have darts or are you targeting new to the hobby families? How about offering a program like this to science classes at local grade schools? The happiness and joy you will bring to kiddos with a program like this is too cool.


----------



## rigel10

VisionVoid said:


> I love this one. Beautiful little frog!


if they are banded intermedius, they are also very very bold - my banded are.


----------



## oldnewstyle

Anything you can show? Start the new year with some updates? I'm currently converting my 180g reef into a display paludarium and its all thanks to you! I'm a find it cheap or free and make it look nice kinda guy so your "garage" inspired me. Much much respect!


----------

